# Rezepte anders rum



## Jazmine@Blackrock (1. Dezember 2006)

wäre es denkbar eine funktion einzubauen, die die Rezepte, die man noch nicht kann auflistet?

wäre recht praktisch um zu sehen, was man wo farmen/kaufen kann ...

gruß,
Jaz

/edit: also ich meine, wenn man sich sein blasc profil anschaut ... unter dem punkt rezepte ...
wäre das technisch umsetzbar?


----------



## Sadie (2. Dezember 2006)

Ui, das wäre einfach nur BAM!

Absolut dafür so was einzubauen, und wenn man nur unten einen kleinen Link hin macht ala ansicht invertieren für die Leute die wissen, dass es so eine Funktion gibt ^^

Sollte eigentlich recht einfach zu programmieren sein, oder?


```
/vergleiche gelernte rezepte mit rezeptdatenbank
/gebe überschuss aus
/end()
```




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jazmine@Blackrock (11. Dezember 2006)

hmm - is wohl nicht so toll angekommen die idee, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre das technisch machbar mit eurer datenbank? fände das echt nen nettes feature ...


----------



## Sadie (11. Dezember 2006)

Also ich find die Idee klasse.

Ich weiß, es ist viel verlangt so was für eine Hand voll User zu programmieren, aber für dich - B3N - sollte das doch kein Problem sein *einschmeichel*


----------



## jiron (11. Dezember 2006)

Klingt schon interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Wenn ich jetzt sage, wie einfach das wirklich ist, lynchen mich die Admins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roran (12. Dezember 2006)

Rascal schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt sage, wie einfach das wirklich ist, lynchen mich die Admins
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/me meinen Hunter Epic Bogen greife und 22 DPS Pfeil aus dem Köcher ziehe, und auf Rascal ziele.
Und dann noch von meinem Ingi mir eine Dunkeleisenbombe geben lasse und diese an den Pfeil fest mache.
Sag schon.


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Also... je nach dem wie die Daten wo abgespeichert sind dauert es so 10 min den Vergleich zu Programmieren.... Design könnte man von den Rezeptelisten übernehmen... auch die Ausgabe, sprich dazugehörige Rezepte usw... dann noch n bisschen Bugfixing und Testing...

tja... so 1-2h?


----------



## Nalumis (12. Dezember 2006)

select * from AlleRezepte where AlleRezepte.BerufId=2 and AlleRezepte.RezeptId not in (select RezeptId from UserRezepte where UserRezepte.BerufId=AlleRezepte.BerufId and UserRezepte.UserId=123)


----------



## Rascal (12. Dezember 2006)

Nalumis schrieb:


> select * from AlleRezepte where AlleRezepte.BerufId=2 and AlleRezepte.RezeptId not in (select RezeptId from UserRezepte where UserRezepte.BerufId=AlleRezepte.BerufId and UserRezepte.UserId=123)


jo genau...


----------



## Jazmine@Blackrock (12. Dezember 2006)

heisst das, dass ihr das evtl einbauen werdet? wäre ne super sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathras (14. Dezember 2006)

diese idee finde ich auch sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ich hätte zudem gerne meine eigene giftküche in der ich virtuell aus den rezepten und mats die ich habe die möglichen tränke zusammenstellen kann.
Um so gleich zu sehen was für mats man dafür braucht und ob man sich noch was vom feld oder aus dem ah holen muss.
z.B. ich will 5x Elixier des Mungos und 2x Elixier der Weisen
benötige also 7x Kristallphiolen, 14x Pestblüte,10 Bergsilberweissling und 2 Traumblatt. vielleicht habe ich aber nur 10x Pestblüte und weiss durch die auswertung dass ich noch 4 brauche...


----------

